# My R34..



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some pics from today of my R34.. I thought I would share them with you all. Comments welcome! 

















































































:wavey:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Ha you don't see that often, a standard R34, really nice example


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice pics mate, love the colour...


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

I like the colour

Nice pics mate


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thats,erm how can i say

UGLY


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

nice car! is that maidstone?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.. And spot on Andy H, those pics were taken in Maidstone indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

sonic silver? - nice clean car Kadir.


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

I love r34's with the stock wheels!!:thumbsup: don't molest this car!
Its a sex machine stock.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Difficult to criticize that! Lovely example...  :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Very Happy for you dude, take care of it, as you've always done with the Honda's.
Good Luck

Tony


----------



## makaveliger33 (May 26, 2007)

*nice*

beautiful car man! saw this in Dublin last year at Coolnights. Recognised it straight away because of that license plate :thumbsup: 

















sorry bout the quality of the pics, takin on my camera phone lol


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

Your car is very beautiful .
We would believe that your car goes out of the factory of manufacturing.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks all for the nice comments; and makaveliger33, those pics are well cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

NICE same colour as mine:thumbsup:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

ANDY H said:


> nice car! is that maidstone?


The same thing pop into my head as I was looking at the picture.  

Looks nice... lovely looking car. Now let the modding begin. :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nice car Kadir, very clean :thumbsup: 

Saw you at PT on Thursday and had a quick chat.

Matt.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Nocturnal. Modding will begin slowly perhaps lol! I'll be at the Bluewater meet in my R34; might just see you there..

And Matt; nice meeting you at PT. The R34 is now freshly serviced. You have a rather special R33! Im glad you like my GTR..


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Love the colour


----------

